# Austria over Christmas



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We will most likely find ourselves too far East to get back home for Christmas so I thought maybe we would stay in Austria.
Anybody got any reccomendations for a site which has skiing on the doorstep ? Not really bothered where as such.

Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We have spent a couple of New Years at Camping Solden which is very high quality but not cheap. You need to book early, now would be a good time, as it fills up with Germans very quickly. The nearest lift is 5 minutes walk, the other is at the other end of the village but buses run there and up to Obergurgl and Hochgurgl. You can ski back to both lifts.

There is glacier skiing if the season starts late and a long 18k run back to the village, Lots of Russians as well as Germans.

Kev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Hi

I have spent many a Christmas in Austria, albeit with coaches rather than the camping car.

Anyway, I think there is a nice site in "Seefeld", just west of Innsbruck.

Enjoy!

Russ


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks
Stayed in Sölden last season. Position of site was good but rather scruffy I found....and expensive.
It was the only place I could find that was actually near lifts. There must be others, surely ? Somebody ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't believe you found the Solden campsite scruffy, were you down at the bottom, below the entrance? We usually go for one of the pitches backing onto the river.

Kev


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah well you had snow ! Without snow it looks scruffy.
There was only a small area near the main building that was being used. All a bit packed in on muddy ground. Never had a bad site with snow though....
I must say that Sölden has the best on piste loo I have ever encountered though


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just remembered a couple of sites next to lifts over the Fernpass near the German border, perhaps a bit out of your way. 

One is Alpencamp Marienberg, very small but has a 12 van stellplatz outside the entrance. Only 100m to lifts but very limited skiing, there are other skiing areas close by in Ehrwald and we ended up staying in one of the lift carparks for 2 nights because we couldn't get in (about 3rd Jan).

The other is Camping Tiroler Zugspitze, a couple of miles away at "Buchenwald" and is next to the gondola which goes up to the Zugspitze. This is a bigger campsite in the forest, we couldn't get in here either.

Kev


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just beware of their singers....... although they now do have the claim for success in Eurovision...... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Camping Arlberg at Pettneu. Again, not cheap (especially if you opt for the private bathroom hut) and not by the lifts. But only a 5 min (free) bus ride to the slopes of St. Anton which is more likely to have snow at Xmas than a lot of other Austrian resorts.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Altenmarkt is a nice town, slopes are outside town but there is a free shuttle service, also very good for cross country skiing. Two campsites in the town. We stayed there one year for the "Lowlanders Meet" a pre Winter Olympics competition. As others have said you have to book well ahead.

Another option is Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany. One very large Stellplatz, one even larger unofficial one. One is at the base of the Wank ski lifts, but better one is at the base of the Hausburg lifts. Added advantage is that is the snow is bag you have a superb ski area on the Zugspitz glacier with a regular cog train service up to there, or a cable car from Grainau where there is another large Stellplatz. 
Superb skiing and you can watch the Garmisch event of the 5 hills ski jumping on New Year's Day.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.
We stayed at Wank in January this year. Not a flake. In fact I am not sure Germany had any flakes the whole season. Not a bad idea for the 4 hills though.
We will be continuing on into Bavaria anyway to see family before heading south again.
Anything in Switzerland ? The important thing is to be close to lifts. We have dogs and like to be able to get back reliably. I always find shuttles let you down......
There are a million places in France we can stay but the route does nit work as we are coming from Slovakia, Biathlon chasing again.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a small site in the village of Hinterglemm (part of the Saalbach-Hinterglemm resort). It is situated a little outside the village but right next to a lift giving access to the whole area. Not sure what facilities the site has but the ski area is brilliant. Contact the Saalbach-Hinterglemm tourist office for details.


----------

